# Opening day 12pt



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Broken and freak genetics....the Optima and 270gr Power Belts did it again



















ODNR was at Bellevue meats, aged him at 3.5yrs.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck, congratulations

Where is the hole in the deer?


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

In the neck, 3" below white patch. 100% frontal shot, 52yrds, dropped like a sack of bricks.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have shot them in the neck before and them dropped right down. they cannot run with a hole in there neck and head hanging down.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool looking buck


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

johnrude said:


> i have shot them in the neck before and them dropped right down. they cannot run with a hole in there neck and head hanging down.


LOL, not my first choice of shot placement but he left me no option. He was pushing a doe real hard and was getting ready to bolt. I gave him the option to turn sideways, but he made his last conscious mistake facing me

I'd really like to see the big boy that kicked his rear end and broke his left side off!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like a frontal neck shot like that, but i shot a buck one time in the side of the neck. and i had a double barrel 50 cal, had one barrel sighted in on iron sights and the other side on the scope. i cocked the scope side when i first seen him. then when he got about 10 yrds i cocked the iron site barrel so i had both barrels cocked and when i shot, both barrels fired. had the gun set up with a hair trigger. but anyway he went down then got back up and ran around in a circle blaating like a baby crying, with its head just hanging down. i started to shoot it again when i seen both barrels had fired. i reloaded and did a head shot at about 10 yrds. then i checked its neck, and there was 2 holes about 2 inches apart. i,ve never took another side neck shot. he wasnt going anywhere thats for sure. but i just didnt like all the crying,LOL. but it is a good shot to stop a deer, i just dont like it. but i,ve shot a few head on and they have all dropped in there tracks.
sherman


----------

